# JTextField rechts in der JMenuBar



## Fatal Error (7. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Was muss ich tun, bzw wie würde der Code aussehen, wenn ich rechts neben allen JMenus in der JMenuBar ein JTextField einbauen will. Am besten wärs wenn es gleich immer rechts ausgerichtet ist. Ich habe (noch) keine erfahrung mit an Komponenten herumbasteln, also seit bitte nicht so streng mit mir falls ichs nicht gleich versteh.
Alles was ich bis jetzt ist das ich mir eine Klasse ableiten muss von JMenuBar, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung was ich dann ändern muss.
Könnt ihr mir bitte dabei helfen?

ps: forensuche hat nichts gebracht und google liefert auch nichts brauchbares...


----------



## André Uhres (7. Nov 2006)

```
menuBar.add(Box.createGlue());
        JTextField textField = new JTextField();
        textField.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(100,18));
        textField.setMaximumSize(new Dimension(100,18));
        menuBar.add(textField);
```


----------



## Fatal Error (7. Nov 2006)

Danke 
Dachte nicht das es so einfach ist. eigentlich ist es wie sonst auch in swing...
eine frage noch: was passiert bei dir bei 
	
	
	
	





```
menuBar.add(Box.createGlue());
```
??


----------



## André Uhres (8. Nov 2006)

Fatal Error hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..was passiert bei dir bei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Box.createGlue_ erzeugt eine unsichtbare Sprungfederkomponente die den Platz zwischen zwei 
starren Teilen in einer Box (hier in der JMenuBar) auffüllt und die Teile gegen den Rand drückt.
Eigentlich ist das für Container mit BoxLayout gedacht, funzt aber auch bei JMenuBar und JToolBar  :wink:


----------



## Fatal Error (8. Nov 2006)

super danke, funktioniert perfekt


----------

